# Great Price Barbour jackets - is it real?????



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

I just placed an order for Barbour jackets from the following website: www.barbourjacketssales.net 
The prices are the lowest I could find online, this makes me question if the product is real?

Have anyone bought from this sit before and can anyone attest to the quality?
Thanks


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

First, you should have asked this before ordering. That said, I have never heard of, nor could I imagine, anyone faking Barbour. The brand is too esoteric.

Based on subsequent posts from folk who actually read the ad, it looks like I was wrong. Wow. Will fake Shaggy Dogs be next?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Well "cheng cheng" from Beijing will tell you it's authentic......OOPS!!
_
Domain name: barbourjacketsales.netRegistrant Contact: cheng cheng cheng [email protected] tel: 01081234567 fax: 01081234567 chaoyangqu25hao CNAdministrative Contact: cheng cheng cheng [email protected] tel: 01081234567 fax: 01081234567 chaoyangqu25hao CNTechnical Contact: cheng cheng cheng [email protected] tel: 01081234567 fax: 01081234567 chaoyangqu25hao CNBilling Contact: cheng cheng cheng [email protected] tel: 01081234567 fax: 01081234567 chaoyangqu25hao CN
_
OP you'd better check your credit card statement.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd be interested to know how thus transaction ends.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> First, you should have asked this before ordering. *That said, I have never heard of, nor could I imagine, anyone faking Barbour.* The brand is too esoteric.


Barbour is a desirable lux brand in China though, that's all it takes.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

MikeDT said:


> Well "cheng cheng" from Beijing will tell you it's authentic......OOPS!!
> _
> Domain name: barbourjacketsales.netRegistrant Contact: cheng cheng cheng [email protected] tel: 01081234567 fax: 01081234567 chaoyangqu25hao CNAdministrative Contact: cheng cheng cheng [email protected] tel: 01081234567 fax: 01081234567 chaoyangqu25hao CNTechnical Contact: cheng cheng cheng [email protected] tel: 01081234567 fax: 01081234567 chaoyangqu25hao CNBilling Contact: cheng cheng cheng [email protected] tel: 01081234567 fax: 01081234567 chaoyangqu25hao CN
> _
> OP you'd better check your credit card statement.


Doesn't sound promising.

"British Isles climate is humid, people here can not be lack of a suitable jacket."

Or,

"Barbour jackets possess a lengthy heritage, and come going to be the jacket or coat of option by countless major figures, which include the elegant Family, with one another with becoming the 1st or only option by all those people nowadays who should possess a difficult putting on and eminently useful coat for both their hold out or their pastimes, be that hunting, fishing, shooting, farming or hiking."

Heck of a sentence, don't stop now! :icon_hailthee:

Mike, hopefully these aren't *your *students!


----------



## jkidd41011 (Jan 20, 2010)

More than likely FAKE based on what Barbour says on their website:

https://www.barbour.com/us/counterfeit-education

I'd be stopping payment on my credit card if I wear you.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> First, you should have asked this before ordering.


+1! Gotta do your homework! Hopefully the jacket is nice enough to both look good and last you a while...good luck.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

jkidd41011 said:


> More than likely FAKE based on what Barbour says on their website:
> 
> https://www.barbour.com/us/counterfeit-education


and which also lists the website as a seller of counterfeits...


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

There are also loads of fake Canada Goose jackets out there. If it ships from China and isn't "Made in China" to begin with it's not authentic. If the brand acknowledges its products are Chinese made, then what you buy may be an unauthorised overrun made of exactly the same materials to the same standards. Plant makes its 10,000, closes for the night, everybody goes home. An hour later they return, knock out another 5000 to be sold much more cheaply but the piece is as "real" as the first run. Then there are the knock-offs made of inferior material to lower standards.

Kiton will probably be next.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"If it seems too good to be true, it probably is." "There ain't no free lunch" and there never will be! "Let the buyer beware!" Indeed, there are a few of the old saws that seem almost to be eternal truths.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

ASH said:


> Have anyone bought from this sit before and can anyone attest to the quality?
> Thanks


Well the poor English in the first sentence of the introduction will tell you that it isn't a British site "British Isles climate is humid, people here can not be lack of a suitable jacket"
So I wouldn't buy from them. Chinese fakes probably.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

If you can't cancel the order, maybe you can get your credit card company involved. Point them to that company's site and that list of sites that sell counterfeits. Receiving a counterfeit item in the place of an authentic item is fraud, isn't it?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

If you want a cheaper waxed jacket, don't buy a Barbour. Other brands (such as Hoggs) have cheaper waxed jackets. 

Otherwise, just pay online retail cost from Barbours own site or bestinthecountry or similar. 

Barbours are not expensive kit. Not when durability is taken into account. Price is not all-important.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

yup, I was going to post that about the Barbour website that your website is on there on the list of counterfits.

I've purchased a new Bedale and Beaufort on ebay in the past for around $230 but I had to wait forever to find out at that good of a price. Other than that you can try bestinthecountry like others have mentioned. They take out VAT and even after shipping its significanlty cheaper than USA retail (Orvis and JCrew). I think it comes out to like $280 with UK and like nearly $400 after tax from Orvis.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

hilarious website!


----------



## ASH (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks guys:

I have disputed the charge and cancelled the order. Hopefully I will get the refund back from my CC. I however did order via their Website and got about 20% off and minus VAT. However shiiping cost be $70


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey gents I'm actually in Beijing at the moment....now to see if I can find a cut-price Barbour coat...


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Doesn't sound promising.
> 
> "British Isles climate is humid, people here can not be lack of a suitable jacket."
> 
> ...


Yes my high school students can usually write better than that.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

ASH said:


> Thanks guys:
> 
> I have disputed the charge and cancelled the order. Hopefully I will get the refund back from my *CC*. I however did order via their Website and got about 20% off and minus VAT. However shiiping cost be $70


Did your CC statement show any suspicious "gas station" transactions?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

MikeDT said:


> Yes my high school students can usually write better than that.


As I would expect!

A bit of R&R in the big city?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> As I would expect!
> 
> A bit of R&R in the big city?


Yeh taking in the big city for three days and seeing friends.  I fly back to Xilinhot, Inner Mongolia tomorrow morning.

I've just had an awesome two weeks staying with another friend whom I not seen for two years. Staying on her family's farm in the mountains of Badong County, Hubei. China is on holiday at the moment, Lunar New Year, dragon year, the time everyone goes home to be with their families.

BTW I was in the national English language newspaper (China Daily) last week...
https://www.chinadaily.com.cn/m/hubei/2012-01/19/content_14500671.htm
_Editor's note: To see the ongoing Spring Festival travel rush firsthand, China Daily photographer Zou Hong on Jan 15 boarded a passenger train - L187 - traveling from Beijing to Yichang, Central China's Hubei province.

To handle the traffic pressure, Beijing Railway Bureau usually puts on extra trains for people heading home to reunite with their families for Chinese New Year.

Between Jan 8 (the start of the travel rush) and Jan 17, the bureau put on 792 extra trains, 158 more than last year.

On the 2,888-km, 50-hour journey to Yichang, Zou Hong took about 2,000 pictures, capturing some touching moments. Here is a selection._








_Clockwise from bottom left:

Li Dezhi (right) had to spend 25 hours on the train before reaching home. He was tired of sitting but had no place to stand in the crowded coach, so he just stood on the chair.

A peddler hawks boiled eggs from the platform.

Huang Songyan, a 52-year-old cook from Baoding, Hebei province, serves noodles to passengers at lunchtime. Crews on the extra passenger trains were all transferred temporarily from different railway agencies or stations. This year, Beijing Railway Bureau dispatched 7,140 temporary crews, including train drivers, electricians and office workers.

Michael Turner, 48, from London, sings a New Year song to fellow travelers in his carriage. As a middle school English teacher in Xilin Gol League of the Inner Mongolia autonomous region, Turner was traveling to Hubei to spend Spring Festival at a student's home. "The journey is great. The ticket was very cheap; it cost just 86 yuan ($15). It's meaningful for me to experience the spring rush with Chinese passengers," said Turner, who taught English to children on the train and sang, making him a big hit with other travelers.

Before departure from Beijing West Railway Station, the L187 passenger train had to take on coal, which was used to power the in-carriage heating system - much to the relief of passengers._


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

cdavant said:


> Kiton will probably be next.


Knock-off Kiton has been around for a while actually..
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=10489139211


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

MikeDT said:


> Yeh taking in the big city for three days and seeing friends.  I fly back to Xilinhot, Inner Mongolia tomorrow morning.
> 
> I've just had an awesome two weeks staying with another friend whom I not seen for two years. Staying on her family's farm in the mountains of Badong County, Hubei. China is on holiday at the moment, Lunar New Year, dragon year, the time everyone goes home to be with their families.
> 
> ...


Nice photos! You seem to be having a thoroughly good time! Glad you got to enjoy it. Should you ever decide to abandon teaching English, you might start a second career as a choir master.

Interesting too that you're wearing a warm coat along with other passengers. I always think of China in South East Asia terms, i.e., hot and steamy, forgetting how large the country is, and how diverse its climate.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Nice photos! You seem to be having a thoroughly good time! Glad you got to enjoy it. Should you ever decide to abandon teaching English, you might start a second career as a choir master.


Well on a long train ride one has to make one's own entertainment.  Even in the newspaper and TV people were not there, I usually get into doing English lessons and songs for the children on long distance trains and buses. TBH I can't actually sing properly or even in-tune, but it's usually enough to be effective and entertaining.



Flanderian said:


> Interesting too that you're wearing a warm coat along with other passengers. I always think of China in South East Asia terms, i.e., hot and steamy, forgetting how large the country is, and how diverse its climate.


I think it was something like -10C when the train left Beijing and around 0C in when we arrived in Yichang, Hubei province. Although the carriages did have heating and where packed with people, it was still rather on the cold side.

I got a sleeper bus back from Badong to Beijing, 24 hours, then flew the last leg home to Xilinhot. That only takes 50 minutes, 11 hours by bus. On the plane they announced that Xilinhot was -28C.

Even SE China can occasionally get chilly sometimes around January and February and houses there are NOT heated. Remember spending Spring Festival two years ago at a friend's house in Zhuhai, Guangdong, was about 7C-9C, wearing many warm clothes.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

noodles look yummy


----------

